# Municipal Weather Service



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking to supbcribe to a municipal weather service that can contact me 24/7 as to changing weather conditions around my properties and also a service that can notify me if is starts snowing 20-40 miles away from my contracts so i can get everyone up and going in the event of unanticipated snowfall. I'd like to see if i can be notified via cell phone, office, or i am willing to purchase extra electronic devices (pagers, blackberrie's, etc) I am located in the southern NH seacoast area. Once the contract season starts i can never sleep comftorably, my worst fear would be to wake up to 2-3" of unexpected snowfall.

Thanks for the help,
Brian


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

GOOD LUCK:
Surprises happen.
_Best bet is become a student of the weather_.
Watch it and become aware of what it can do and direction it's moving,how much is possible.
My wife cut's on me all the time about starring at the weather forcast and diffrent sites,radar and projection sites.
I know the radar ,and see stuff coming as it happens.
But in NE Ohio it still surprises us. We get _Lake Effect Snow_ that can put down big time inches in no time.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Plow King how much is the service a month and do you have a website for them.



Thanks 
Steve


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I havn't found a service yet, I was hoping people on the site would have reccomendations. I too spend way too much time watching the weather, it's pretty much nonstop from November 1st until the middle of April.

Thanks for the help,
Brian


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I have seen accuwheather.com in action. It seems pretty good. Not sure if it has alerts though.

Steve


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

Check out meteorlogix. We have been using them for three years now and wouldn't use any other service. They furnish alerts per your setup and historical weather data for billing. We watch numerous services during the winter but they are the most accurate. 

Good Luck,


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I got the 7 day free trial, In your oppinion is meteorlogix woth the appx $1600. From what i can tell it seems like it would, it's kinda expensive though.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

Plowking -

I think it is worth every penny. It also enables our drivers to recieve up to the minute forecasts, stormpaths and expected snowfall with start/stop and approx accumulation times. We also recieve live radar via our blackberries.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,


----------

